# Is my lutino male or female?



## KyzenV (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi.I have this lutino for 2 months now.I think its 7 months old.But its a lutino and i don't know its gender.Can you help me?

https://imgur.com/a/QUOYxZ7


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you know what color the parents were? If mom is not a lutino, then this bird has to be a girl. If mom IS a lutino, the bird could be either sex.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

You can use a black light to help you sex but as this lutino is under a year old it may look like a female still. Either wait for it to finish moulting then shine a black light on all its feathers to see if there are any patterns or get a dna sexing done.


----------



## KyzenV (Jun 5, 2018)

My local pet shop (where ı bought him) says he's male. But he's very active and want to be outside all the time.That's why am thinking its a male.Can I ask a second question? He's whistling sometimes but can't make a sound or talk yet.Some sites says they can do that after a year.Is that true?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*lutino*

I am not sure about the age of talking. I know Bennie didn't talk at first, but I don't think he was over a year. I think the best way to determine gender is by DNA sexing, but I didn't know about the black light. DNA testing is easy and not expensive. I had Bennie tested (just out of curiosity, not for breeding). I got a kit. You just need a couple of breast feathers. You send them in the little bag they provide and they'll send the results.
BTW, he/she is so pretty/handsome!


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

Another vote for DNA testing - the place I had it done was under $15 and I had the results within a week. I also did mine just for fun and not for breeding, as I intend for Atticus to remain an only bird.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lutinos are hard to sex, and impossible when the bird is this young. You will have to wait until he/she molts and if you can still see barring on the tail then it's a female. But that requires a lot of time and patience so a DNA test is your best option. I got my lutino DNA sexed at the vet. It took about two weeks for the results.


----------



## Eezy (Feb 20, 2017)

My Lutino looks just the same and I thought she was a male and told she was a male, until one day she started chirping with her head down moving her butt and head from side to side, I realized at this moment she is a girl. She does this ofthen and loves for me to tap my nails on her back. I looked up and found males stand on the backs of the females, thus why she likes the nails.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Eezy that's sexually stimulating your hen and NOT recommended. That's hormonal behavior and you could cause her to lay eggs which could be very dangerous for her. You should really look into hormone control and stop touching her back at all when she's in that position.


----------

